# Well we bought another one! LOL



## JWC sr. (Aug 27, 2010)

Cindy is about ready to kill me, but I bought another Shetland stallion at the Double Diamond sale last week end. He is a beautiful Bay with lots of white chrome grandson of Rock E. His name is Vermilyeas Mardi Gra's Here4The Party.






He was a Congress futurity winner and Congress Reserve Champion two year old last year. I am going to try and keep him, but if I know Cindy she will try to make me get rid of him or one of the other Shetland stallions we have. LOL





He will be home after Nationals and I will get some pictures of him then. LOL I just love stallions and all that comes with them.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats John!.. Just help her find that must have mini or pony and then she will let you keep yours


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 27, 2010)

Lisa,

the problem with that she is downsizing her mini herd, while my shetland herd keeps growing. LOL





After 39 years being married to her though, hopefully she will not run me off. If she does I may need to move the shetlands and myself into your barn.LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like you need some mares John!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL well my barn I am sure is not as nice as yours but you and your ponies are welcome. In fact we just put electricity in the barn and upgraded the fly system so we are all ready for you


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree Carin 2 stallions for 7 shetland mares is not a good ratio. I really think I need a few more(6 - 10). Will you talk to Cindy for me?????








Lisa I will let you know, hopefully it will not come to that. I like my happy home. LOL


----------



## Davie (Aug 29, 2010)

John you know he can come here anytime and join the stallion "GANG" here. I have more male hormone here than female at the present time. If Cindy gives you too much "Heartache" he can come hide out here in Oklahoma.


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 29, 2010)

I will keep that in mind Davie! Right now he is still in Indiana and by the time he gets here, hopefully she will forget about him. LOL


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey John~

Congratulations on your purchase!! I own a full sister to him that I'm quite fond of.


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 30, 2010)

Lisa,

it seems you and I have very similar taste in horses and kids. I will trade you Majic for a certain little girl that you know rather well. LOL


----------



## Davie (Aug 30, 2010)

John when she sees him out in the pasutre/paddock I doubt she will forget about him. He has too much presence to overlook him. I also did not realize till I got home that that colt of Jazzie Rose was the newest Illusion baby. No wonder I liked him.


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 31, 2010)

I like him a lot too, he just seems to get better each time I look at him. He is a special little guy with all the pizzaz in the world. LOL


----------

